

On Android Cameras - cianclarke
http://cianclarke.com/blog/?p=184

======
slantyyz
OP:

>> But wait, what’s this? Is that a home screen I see? But of course! There’s
the memos app, and there’s your contacts, and there’s the web browser.

>> It turns out, this is just another unfortunate example of Samsung getting
it all wrong.

I think Samsung deserves a bit of slack on their first kick at the can. Look
at the other two Android cameras - the Polaroid and the Nikon - did they get
it right? If I was going to bet on who will get Android right on a camera
first, I'd pick Samsung over Nikon.

Give it a few software iterations, when everyone understands what Android's
fit is with a dedicated camera, and things will get better.

While it's easy to make an argument for Apple getting things right on the
first time, the bottom line is that Samsung isn't Apple and never will be.

~~~
cianclarke
Very fair point - I wasn't even aware Nikon had an attempt, thanks for
pointing this out! I agree, after a few iterations they likely will get it
right, and I'm looking forward to when they do! I just think they've had some
seriously massive oversights that would have been relatively easy to resolve.

~~~
slantyyz
The one thing that Samsung's camera division does well is listen to feedback.
I imagine they'll be seeing what the early adopters on this camera will say.

Because of user feedback, their NX camera line (which I think needs to go
Android) actually has one of the most complete (and affordable) lens
ecosystems for mirrorless cameras. It's a highly underrated platform.

